# I'm having triplets!!!! Ahhh.... What should I expect?



## timbithorton

Just had my first ultrasound today...... 3 little ones in there! I am totally freaked out. Just 7 weeks now.... What should I expect in the weeks to come??? Help please!


----------



## CaliGirl35

WOW!!!! Congrats!!!! was that natural conception? H&H 9 months!!!
I can't even to begin to tell you what to expect, just want to wish you luck and health!! xx


----------



## knitbit

Oh wow! Congrats! There are a couple of ladies with triplets on the way. I suspect you are in for quite a few appointments in the coming months. I am pregnant with twins, so this multiple stuff is new to me... Good luck!


----------



## fuzzylu

congratulations 3 bundles of joy.

there are some triplet mums on hear but as you can imagin they can be busy so may take a while to reply.

hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. keep us updated on your progress 

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

CONGRATULATIONS 

no experience as I have twins - I found this thread though https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/602767-20-weeks-triplets.html Jessa has a journal which I thought you may find very useful xx


----------



## Jessa

Hi there! :hi:

My triplets are almost 7 1/2 months now. It's quite a ride, especially the first few months, but SOOOO worth it!

As Vicky mentioned above, I have a link to my Pregnancy Journal and Parenting Journal in my signature. Feel free to read through those (the pregnancy journal is LONG because I was on BnB A LOT! haha).

I'd be more than happy to add you to Facebook and/or point you in the direction of some other forums that are more focused on triplet moms and moms-to-be. BnB is fantastic, but there are few people who can relate to exactly what you're feeling and experiencing. PM me if you'd like any more info or have any questions. I'll try to help you out in any way I can. :)

You're in for the time of your life, but everything will be a-ok. :hugs:


----------



## darkNlovely

Congrats and you can expect to see your little ones alot.


----------



## timbithorton

Thanks ladies :) we are totally stoked but it's just a little more than we bargained for!
Jessa... Wow, you must be busy..... I will defiantly take a peak at your journal. Thanks again.


----------



## v2007

WOW, no advice but will be stalking you :)

V xxx


----------



## DanniBear

Congratulations on the triplets! Are they natural? Have a H&H pregnacy! X


----------



## loz13

Congrats - wishing you a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## ahbon

congrats on 3! x


----------



## Alexapoo

I'm 21 weeks with 3. You can expect to grow very quickly! I went from 1st tri to 3rd tri size in a few months and the nausea was much worse than with my singleton babies, but is nearly gone. Expect bi-weekly cervical length check ultrasounds and monthly appts/ultrasounds until 24 weeks when it goes to every 2 weeks and then I forgot when they said I'd have to have to go to weekly appts/ultrasounds. Do you have any other questions?


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh and Jessa, I want to be on your FB lol!


----------



## honey08

no advise but congrats :dance:


----------



## honey08

Alexapoo said:


> I'm 21 weeks with 3. You can expect to grow very quickly! I went from 1st tri to 3rd tri size in a few months and the nausea was much worse than with my singleton babies, but is nearly gone. Expect bi-weekly cervical length check ultrasounds and monthly appts/ultrasounds until 24 weeks when it goes to every 2 weeks and then I forgot when they said I'd have to have to go to weekly appts/ultrasounds. Do you have any other questions?

congrats 2 u also , do uknow wot ur having ( sry just been nosey :lol:)


----------



## Alexapoo

ALL boys! Ha ha. Crazy huh?


----------



## CaliGirl35

Alexa- Congrats!!!! My oh my.. your going to have a crazy houseful!!! 3 BOYS?!! At least hopefully they can all be on the same team sports, so you will not have to worry about being two places at once, like softball vs baseball!! :haha:

Thats great! :hugs:


----------



## timbithorton

Alexapoo said:


> I'm 21 weeks with 3. You can expect to grow very quickly! I went from 1st tri to 3rd tri size in a few months and the nausea was much worse than with my singleton babies, but is nearly gone. Expect bi-weekly cervical length check ultrasounds and monthly appts/ultrasounds until 24 weeks when it goes to every 2 weeks and then I forgot when they said I'd have to have to go to weekly appts/ultrasounds. Do you have any other questions?

Thanks for the heads up and advice Alexa! It's nice to know that others are going through the same thing!
I am just 8 wks 4 dys and I am already starting to show. None of my summer clothes from last year fit so I am already wearing some maternity pants. I am mostly keeping the nausea and heartburn at bay with diclectin and ranitidine. I've still only had the one ultrasound but I am expecting another one as soon as I hear from my OBGYN.
I would love to keep following your story.... Do you have a thread somewhere??


----------



## Alexapoo

No, I sure don't. I have a FB only, if you want to commiserate lol. I still have nausea, although not as bad. I realized it's still not gone away as I would pop a Zofran (anti-nausea med) at the first gag or wave of nausea and ran out yesterday and wow, did I suffer until I got it! I had heartburn first tri only, so hope yours goes away too. I also quit fitting into my clothes, comfortably anyway, around the same time as you. So we have to wait until 10 more weeks to know what you have in there! I can't wait to see. I sure cannot believe I have all boys, it was as shocking as learning I had 3 in there in the beginning! LOL I seen the 3 little sacs before the doctor did and thought "no way!" and again "NO WAY!!!" Ha ha I was pleased and shocked and scared all at the same time! I am 21 weeks and still working. I feel right now very similar to how I felt at 9 months with my other pregnancies and size-wise I am pretty close to term size now. After I pass term size is when everything will begin to feel new to me and probably very uncomfortable. Are these your first?


----------



## Mea

Congratulations on your three little ones.


----------

